
Ask HN: Webhooks provider for managing subscriptions and emitting callbacks? - torarnv
I&#x27;ve been trying to find a software package (docker image, npm module, ruby app, etc) that provides:<p><pre><code>  - An API and preferably a web UI for adding webhook callback URLs for events
  - A backend that lets me feed in events and will deliver these as webhook callbacks to the registered subscribers, possibly with re-tries via a queue, etc.
</code></pre>
Does something like this exists? All I&#x27;ve managed to find are a lot of libraries and frameworks for <i>receiving</i> webhooks, not sending them.<p>The few I&#x27;ve found seem quite bare bones and&#x2F;or unmaintained:<p><pre><code>  - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;progrium&#x2F;hookah
  - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;roccomuso&#x2F;node-webhooks
</code></pre>
Have I missed something? Is this usually part of the delivery side of a generic message queue framework?<p>Thanks for any pointers!
======
torarnv
Basically I'm looking for [http://www.webhooks.io/](http://www.webhooks.io/),
but not as SaaS :)

